# AS-EQ1 Sub EQ thoughts?



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I am considering saving up to get an SVS AS-EQ1 Sub EQ. I'm having a hard time finding reviews for it and was wondering if anyone here that has one cares to share their opinion/thoughts. Is it worth $750 or would I be much better off with a BFD? I don't mind spending the money if this unit works as advertised. I have two PC12+ subs that I am very happy with, so I am confident in SVS products and support. Just would like to hear some feedback on how well this EQ does the job.

Thanks!

sga2


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I have owned both. The AS-EQ1 is simply amazing. It flattened my subs response to ruler flat! Dennis


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

drdoan said:


> I have owned both. The AS-EQ1 is simply amazing. It flattened my subs response to ruler flat! Dennis


Thanks, Dennis! Out of curiosity, did you verify the AS-EQ1 output reported curve with REW or another 3rd party app?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

The unit outputs a before and after graph after the alignment procedure. Dennis


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

sga2 said:


> Thanks, Dennis! Out of curiosity, did you verify the AS-EQ1 output reported curve with REW or another 3rd party app?
> 
> Regards,
> sga2





drdoan said:


> The unit outputs a before and after graph after the alignment procedure. Dennis


The "after" graph is a prediction rather than a measurement. However, a number of us have confirmed the success of the EQ with independent measurements.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I have had mine ever since I bought my second PCU...the twins would not play nice and Im experianced with twins...for my wife has been pregnant twice and has delivered 4 girls.:gulp:


I will not be selling mine any time soon and thats a fact and if you have an AVR that has MultEQ-XT or better along w/the ASEQ then your set. "In my opinion"


I am currently living in Italy and my basement is a 25x36x7'8" concrete bunker, er basement with tile floors. I placed one sub directly in front of my listening position against the wall and my other directly behind the sitting position. I faced the front sub to the left wall, and the rear to the right wall. Why? Why not....:huh:

I ran 8 locations with my Onkyo 1007 in this fashion:

. . .
. . .
. .


My sitting position is center. The left rear position was not measured with the AVR but was with the ASEQ along with the other exact same locations. "For some reason it shows left rear is missing a dot until I hit send then it shows right rear..but regardless one spot in the left rear was not measured in my test."

Then I ran REW in those exact 9 locations.


Remember this is in a huge concrete bunker "basement".

I thought it looked pretty good...but I need around $2k in room treatments from GIK...dang...


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

sga2 said:


> I am considering saving up to get an SVS AS-EQ1 Sub EQ. I'm having a hard time finding reviews for it and was wondering if anyone here that has one cares to share their opinion/thoughts. Is it worth $750 or would I be much better off with a BFD? I don't mind spending the money if this unit works as advertised. I have two PC12+ subs that I am very happy with, so I am confident in SVS products and support. Just would like to hear some feedback on how well this EQ does the job.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> sga2


Audyssey does exactly what it says on the tin, but it seems to be on the proviso you use it correctly. Ive seen mixed opinions and mixed results, but many times I have seen unhappy people come to forums for help and go away much happier. Some people simply dont like what Audyssey does, while others, myself included, love what it does. I do think you need good subs to get the best from it, and if you put some effort in to get your subs in the best positions first then you will get more from it. Ive also found it particularly useful with DIY sealed subs as it does some of the low end eq work sealed subs need for you.

If you have PEQ's built into your subs as well, and can use REW, then with proper positioning courtesy of REW, and proper use of the PEQ's, again courtesy of REW, you will get the most from something like the EQ-1.

Your only issue? Its been discontinued and you will likely have to find a pre-owned one.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

drdoan said:


> I have owned both. The AS-EQ1 is simply amazing. It flattened my subs response to ruler flat! Dennis


Bear in mind the graphs produced by the EQ-1 are heavily smoothed.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

The difference in sound is definitely better than any other way I tried to align my subs. I highly recommend it. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh I am not disagreeing with you Dennis, not at all. I love Audyssey and rate it highly, including in the EQ-1 which I have also used a couple of times on other peoples systems for them. Just, some people who use REW prefer to use no smoothing, I prefer to use 1/3rd and the EQ 1 is smoothed even more. Still, I have measured what Audyssey does myself, and cant recommend it highly enough.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I got one (~6 mo old B stock) over the holidays. Set it up after Christmas. I don't have measurements of response when I was using only MultiEQ XT via my 3007, but the audible improvement after AS-EQ1 is very noticeable. Watched Inception and Dark Knight and the bass was much fuller and (in my opinion) tighter. 

I have both subs up front between mains and center and have been running them in sealed mode for past 3-4 months. Might tinker a bit with sub tuning in the coming weeks but so far I am very satisfied.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## B0O3N8N6 (Mar 15, 2013)

question for the experts out there. I have a big DIY ported sub and a sealed sub (SVS SB-13 Plus). The DIY sub is tuned low and can go down to 10Hz but it's only good until 40Hz where the out significantly starts to drop. Will the AS-EQ1 do well at inregrating both subs? (the DIY sub to handle 30Hz below and the SB-13 to handle 30-120Hz)


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would say the answer is yes, but I only used the AS-EQ1 with a single sub. The AS-eq1 helped, but my room wasn't bad enough to make it a must for me. I went ahead and saved the money and bought the M series svs speakers instead. I am know thinking of a second sub, and I wish I could have afforded to keep the AS-EQ1 because I think it will make a big difference with 2 subs.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

On a side note, I wish Audyssey wasn't so greedy because they could definitely provide us a unit similar to the AS-EQ1 for a good price. You know they are giving receiver companies good prices on XT-32 which basically includes the sub eq so they could easilly give us a cheaper AS-EQ1. REW works great is getting more and more user friendly so Audyssey is just missing out on a piece of the pie.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

steve1616 said:


> On a side note, I wish Audyssey wasn't so greedy because they could definitely provide us a unit similar to the AS-EQ1 for a good price. You know they are giving receiver companies good prices on XT-32 which basically includes the sub eq so they could easilly give us a cheaper AS-EQ1.


I doubt it. Most of Audyssey's products seem to be offered as "proof of concept" and, probably in small volume. As for the "prices on XT-32 which basically includes the sub eq," they are selling the technology to them in the form of firmware and not selling hardware implementations.


> REW works great is getting more and more user friendly so Audyssey is just missing out on a piece of the pie.


Apples and oranges. REW cannot implement any of its results without attendent DSP, built-in or appended. And it certainly is not "automatic."

But, yeah, an updated, enhanced AS-EQ1 for a good price would be nice. For the time being, look at the DSPeaker Anti-Mode 2.0 Dual Core.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I doubt it. Most of Audyssey's products seem to be offered as "proof of concept" and, probably in small volume. As for the "prices on XT-32 which basically includes the sub eq," they are selling the technology to them in the form of firmware and not selling hardware implementations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I worded it wrong. I meant that I wish audyssey would sell the licensing to companies at a cheaper price. I have talked to several companies that would like to come up with something like the AS-EQ1, but audyssey won't license cheap enough.

I think most people on this forum know that REW needs a dsp, and it will work with any kind of filter that you want. It is pretty much automated, but it also offers you more versatility of what curve you may like. The AS-EQ1 was very nice, but it took some time also. The new REW software doesn't take long at all if you are familiar with how to use it. Both products make dramatic improvements, but the AS-EQ1 is just very nicely integrated into a single box.

A $300-400 AS-EQ1 would sell like hot cakes, and should be able to be done if audyssey would license it at reasonable price.


----------

